# awesome opportunity...but is it too cold?



## paddydaddy (Sep 29, 2010)

The Saddledome called me today. they want red metal cladding painted the "right" red. I suspect their regular contractor said no for the obvious reason that it's too cold. They want it done next week, which will be between 36 and 41 degrees (2 and 5 Celsius) I wonder if this job will bite me in the butt if I take it on?
It's not much, 4.5 ft x 240 ft, but it's a great foot in the door.
Is there a latex DTM that would work or do I need to go oil based? Any ideas?
Currently, its still the factory coating on it.


----------



## Fictitious Character (Oct 12, 2010)

I am sure you could find a latex dtm that would work but I would call in your rep to discuss the right product for this high exposure job.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I wouldnt touch a job in those temps without the manufacturer specifically stating their paints (preferably in writing somewhere) have been "tested" (and for how long) on cold surfaces (your surfaces) of a specific temperature. Good luck obtaining that info.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

A foot in the door is always a good thing, you have to be careful on this one that it doesnt turn into a foot in the a$$ or mouth  Most DTM's are safe down to 50F. This is a tricky one, because oil (will work ) at lower temps. I say that because most alkyds are spec'd at 50F as well, but we all know that you can apply them at lower temps. My only concern, would be the pigments. Being that its such a dark color, oil/alkyd would not be my first choice, especially exterior. If you get a good rain storm, and that film isnt cured, the pigment could run. 

I would go with an acrylic, and have a shorter window time for application...thats just me though. Whatever you decide to do, cover your butt. Get everything in writing.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

A red like that in oil would also fade fast. I do not remember who (and I never used it) but I think it was either ICI or DeVoe made a low temp. acrylic that was specified as being good down to something like 26 F. If you could track that down, it may be an option.


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

paddydaddy said:


> The Saddledome called me today. they want red metal cladding painted the "right" red. I suspect their regular contractor said no for the obvious reason that it's too cold. They want it done next week, which will be between 36 and 41 degrees (2 and 5 Celsius) I wonder if this job will bite me in the butt if I take it on?
> It's not much, 4.5 ft x 240 ft, but it's a great foot in the door.
> Is there a latex DTM that would work or do I need to go oil based? Any ideas?
> Currently, its still the factory coating on it.


 
Found this in 7 seconds on Google...seek and you shall find.

http://www.ppgporterpaints.com/products/exterior_paints/acri-shield_ltc_acrylic/index.htm


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd be on that like white on rice. Becoming the miracle man. Get your rep involved. He would want the opportunity to shine too. If he is ambitious and eager. If you get a DTM say like Breakthrough paint when the sun shines upon it. I think its doable, don't gouge 'em.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Also, are the temps the day or night temps? Most 35 degree paint wants 35 degrees or better for 24 or 48 hours after application.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

This is the I way see it
. 
You have a opportunity to get in, you may have too go outside the specs. Putting the responsibility on you if a failure would occur (which can still make you shine if handled right). It may fail or may not, it's a gamble if your willing to take. The stakes are high and I'd be doubling down on it. I would take the chance to gain a potential repeat client. The winnings are bigger than what you will have in the pot. All in baby, or be safe and go home with what's you have in your pockets.<This drives my wife nuts>(I'll have 5 crews cranking on monday, get a call on wednesday and need another crew on the following Monday, I love it.)<Wife will ask, "How"?, my reply "Don't know!"> I can't tell you how many loyal clients I've gained by pulling a rabbit out of a hat.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

So _where _is the Saddle Dome? :whistling2:


----------



## DCcenter (Nov 3, 2010)

thats tough. most DTMs are only good to 50 degrees and keep in mind that is the surface temperature, not the air temperature. im betting that metal is colder than the air. 

if you are not going to to with a DTM, and just normal latex exterior paint, I'd look into Pratt and Lambert Red Seal. Its rated down to 35 degrees, is still a quality product, and wont break the bank.

ive seen an old timer cover metal with plastic for a few hours so that it warms up, and then paint quickly and hope it stays over 35 during the dry.


----------



## paddydaddy (Sep 29, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> So _where _is the Saddle Dome? :whistling2:


It's in Calgary, AB


----------



## paddydaddy (Sep 29, 2010)

Harry said:


> Found this in 7 seconds on Google...seek and you shall find.
> 
> http://www.ppgporterpaints.com/products/exterior_paints/acri-shield_ltc_acrylic/index.htm


Called pgp, but no dealer anywhere near here. Although they mentioned that they own Pittsburg and Olympic and that it's basically the same paint, bla, bla, bla.


----------



## paddydaddy (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement you guys! The management company knows it's not such a great idea to paint right now, but the new sponsor/owner of the stadium isnt taking no for an answer. 
I've already spoken to them at length about the pitfalls and risks (and it's red to boot--a painter's favorite color) but they want to go ahead. Maybe I should show them the photos from deach's post "Why NOT to paint when it's too cold.......And gonna rain......"
hehe


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Wasser is known for having good quality moisture cure polyurethanes that can be applied in cold temps. I've had good results with their products in the past, and continue to use their moisture cure Col Tar to this day.
http://www.wassercoatings.com/docs/ProductSpecs/Data/MC-Luster2.8_W21.7_004.pdf

Contact a rep for further information. BTW this stuff is not cheap.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

paddydaddy said:


> The Saddledome called me today. they want red metal cladding painted the "right" red. I suspect their regular contractor said no for the obvious reason that it's too cold. They want it done next week, which will be between 36 and 41 degrees (2 and 5 Celsius) I wonder if this job will bite me in the butt if I take it on?
> It's not much, 4.5 ft x 240 ft, but it's a great foot in the door.
> Is there a latex DTM that would work or do I need to go oil based? Any ideas?
> Currently, its still the factory coating on it.


Go with an oil and play it safe. They are hell bent on getting it done it sounds like. I would rather it fade than fall off. I have put oil paint on in the single digits and had it stay on. I dont see a rep ever backing a latex if it does freeze.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

DeanV said:


> Also, are the temps the day or night temps? Most 35 degree paint wants 35 degrees or better for 24 or 48 hours after application.


I would listen to this particular advice because if you have paint failure, your paint manufacturer will keep going back to this and not do anything about it. You'll be left all alone redoing it for completely free. I can't imagine having to scrape that stuff down in 6 months or so and what it might do to your reputation.

However, I'm not an expert on exterior coatings such as this, but I do know that the metal will be cold as hell! good luck bro.


----------



## paddydaddy (Sep 29, 2010)

a painter I know also told me i shouldnt powerwash it, that i should just blast it with air first. he says if i get it wet at these temps I am asking for trouble s it will take too long to dry. ... will "washing" it with air be enough?? mind you , its in pretty good shape still, but I've never heard of this before:blink:


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

*heat it*

If you are going to be working this from a boom had you considered taking a forced air heater up. You could point it at the metal and get it hot before you coat it. Metal is the worst thing to try and paint in colder climates,also there will be a difference in how it acts between being brushed (windows,railings) and stuff that is sprayed.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

that looks a bit dangerous to be bringing on a lift with you, just saying.


----------



## Fictitious Character (Oct 12, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> that looks a bit dangerous to be bringing on a lift with you, just saying.


 Where there is a will, there is a way.


----------



## paddydaddy (Sep 29, 2010)

Here is a couple of shots of the work in progress...
Decided to go with Benny Moore Aura, which was easier to match the specific pantone color scotiabank wanted, can be applied at lower temps, dries fast, and "claimed" superior fade resistance. waited til about 1 to start and by that time my thermometer said the surface was above 11 degrees. (Celcius) We let her rip! It looks great today. lets see tomorrow... and next year!
client is super happy (for now)
















thanks for everyone weighing in on this one. hope I can return the favour one of these days.


----------



## xr4ticrew (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice one! Give the Flames some good karma when they come back from this roadie and see the Dome lookin sharp. 

Just did some metal signs with Aura when the highs were around 15c, and in a few of the colder spots frost marks did appear after a couple cold nights, watch for that. 

That's a great contact to have, congrats!


----------



## paddydaddy (Sep 29, 2010)

xr4ticrew said:


> Nice one! Give the Flames some good karma when they come back from this roadie and see the Dome lookin sharp.
> 
> Just did some metal signs with Aura when the highs were around 15c, and in a few of the colder spots frost marks did appear after a couple cold nights, watch for that.
> 
> That's a great contact to have, congrats!


What do frost marks look like so I can keep a lookout for it. mind you, it's all done now  
It was almost minus 10 the first night after we finished the first side and it still looked the same.. Should I check again in a fee weeks?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Is that painter wearing jeans:cursing:
Just kidding....great job!!


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

paddydaddy said:


> The Saddledome called me today. they want red metal cladding painted the "right" red. I suspect their regular contractor said no for the obvious reason that it's too cold. They want it done next week, which will be between 36 and 41 degrees (2 and 5 Celsius) I wonder if this job will bite me in the butt if I take it on?
> It's not much, 4.5 ft x 240 ft, but it's a great foot in the door.
> Is there a latex DTM that would work or do I need to go oil based? Any ideas?
> Currently, its still the factory coating on it.



Looks good. I would have never applied paint that cold though.


----------



## xr4ticrew (Nov 24, 2007)

paddydaddy said:


> What do frost marks look like so I can keep a lookout for it. mind you, it's all done now
> It was almost minus 10 the first night after we finished the first side and it still looked the same.. Should I check again in a fee weeks?


They appeared as little circular spots, it looked like actual frost on the paint but wouldn't rub off. I coated over them again with Aura and no problems since then. This only appeared on the shady side of the sign, which never got sun. Looks like the west side of the Dome and you were probably painting in the afternoon so you got full sun hey!

Actually the red we were using was pretty close to that one. It was the sign for the Pfanntastic Pannenkoek Haus on Crowchild near the Military Museum...

Nice work and that is a great connection to have! Maybe they can hook you up with some seasons in lieu of pay!


----------

